# Something stuck down the throat - help!



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

Juliette has been making weird coughing sounds, during which she looks like she's trying to vomit (stretches her neck) for several days now. I thought it was a hairball and nothing to worry about, since she seemed to be OK otherwise (eating, is active as usual). But now I felt something actually stuck in her throat. I can feel it on the outside, it's like a bump in her throat and it's pretty big. What is it and how can I help her? Is it possible to do it at home? Should I take her to the vet? I called our vet clinic, they said they will call me back, but nothing so far. Is it an emergency? I am freaking out!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Um. Vet!!!! Right away! Even if it's not something sharp, if it's causing an obstruction it could be a problem or it could even be a growth. I would have her in there ASAP, don't wait for them to call you back!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes definetly vet, if its on the throat they may be able to just take it out with long tweezer, once it goes down though you could be looking at surgery


----------



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

waiting for my partner to come home and will take her to the vet ( 
this might be a stupid questions, but is it possible that I'm feeling her bone and thinking that it's something in her throat? It is in the middle, right between where her legs "attach" to the body. Is there supposed to be a bone there?...


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

valer4ik said:


> waiting for my partner to come home and will take her to the vet (
> this might be a stupid questions, but is it possible that I'm feeling her bone and thinking that it's something in her throat? It is in the middle, right between where her legs "attach" to the body. Is there supposed to be a bone there?...


Sounds like the breastbone to me. Best to get her checked anyways just in case . Let us know how things go! Hopefully it's just a hairball!


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

Vet for sure! It will give you peace of mind to not worry. Best of luck to you and your kitty. Keep us updated.


----------



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, false alarm. She doesn't have anything stuck in there, and the bone is just where her clavicle is protruding 

She does seem to have a mild respiratory infection and a bit of a fever (39.6), but the vet suggested not to do anything right now and to let the body fight off the infection. We'll keep an eye on her in the meantime.


----------



## MaxKitteh (Nov 12, 2011)

Whew, glad the kitteh is ok!  Good luck with that fever.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

On Gigi, that bone protrudes quite a lot, much more than the other girls. First time I felt it, I totally panicked!!


----------



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

well, at least now I have peace of mind... wish it wouldn't cost me $60 tho))


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

So glad to know your Kitty is okay! :smile: The vet bill always is a pain, but peace of mind is always good to have for sure. I get paniky over my pets at times, but instead of wondering what is wrong I always just go to the vet. In a way it's a small price to pay for peace.


----------



## valer4ik (Sep 11, 2011)

Agree  Now I just hope that the respiratory infection she seems to have will go away, she still coughs quite a lot...


----------

